# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Ülkeyi yönetenler yakın tarihi bilmek zorundadır!

## ceydaaa

1361806972.jpgAtatürkümüzün zeminini hazırladığı demokratik hayatın vazgeçilmez unsurları olan siyasi partilerimiz, bir avuç oy daha fazla alayım hırsı ile maalesef büyük hatalar yaparak ülkeyi yönetme yarışı içinde bulunuyorlar. Bu siyasetçilerimize, politika yapma sanatını iyi öğretemediğimiz için büyük hatalar yapmışlardır. Son yıllarda ise bu hatalar o kadar çoğalmıştır ki, neredeyse ülke ve millet bütünlüğümüzü tehdit eder hale gelmiştir. Kırk yıla yakın devam eden akademik hayatımda, Türk tarihini, Türk insanının güzelliklerini ve Türk analarının doğurabileceği en büyük Türk milliyetçisi olan sevgili Atatürkümüzü gençlerimize anlatmaya çalıştım. Fakat, bugün ülkemizde olup bitenleri gördükçe üzülmemek elde değil.
Tarih bilmemek bir insan için büyük bir eksikliktir. Hele aydınım diyenler ile politikacılar için çok daha büyük bir eksikliktir. Tarih bilmeyen, ülkenin yakın geçmişinden bihaber olan siyasetçi ülkeyi yönetmeye kalkışır ve hırsına mağlup olursa vay halimize. İşte bugün tarih bilmeyen siyasetçilerin idare ettiği ülkemizde ne kadar üzücü gelişmelere tanık olduğumuza dikkatinizi çekmek istiyorum:


***


Bugün de pek çok ülkenin kaderini acı bir şekilde değiştiren enerji kavgası bundan yüz yıl evvel başlamıştı. XIX. yüzyılın son çeyreğinde Rusya, elli yıl önce işgal ettiği Azerbaycanda petrol çıkarmaya başlamıştı. İngiltere ise, Osmanlı coğrafyasında petrolün varlığı keşfetmişti. Orta Doğu petrollerine karışmaması için İngiltere, Balkanları Ruslara bıraktığını 1876 İstanbul Antlaşması ile kabul etmişti. Bu antlaşmaya rağmen İngiltere, Rusya ve Fransa, İtalyayı da yanlarına alarak Osmanlı topraklarını, aralarında yaptıkları üç ayrı antlaşma ile taksim ederek Birinci Dünya Savaşını başlatmışlardı. Bu çok yönlü saldırıya karşı Türkler, Çanakkale hariç, diğer cephelerde fazla başarılı olamamış ve 1918de imzalanan Mondros Mütarekesini ve şartlarını kabul etmek mecburiyetinde kalmıştı. Bu olaydan bir yıl önce de Bolşevik İhtilali nedeniyle Rusya Harpten çekilmiş idi. Mütareke şartlarını kısa zamanda çiğneyen Batının sömürgeci devletleri Anadolunun muhtelif yerlerini işgale başlarken Yunanlıların da Egeden işgale başlamasına izin vermişlerdi. Bu çok yönlü saldırıya karşı, perişan hale düşen Türk insanını ayağa kaldıran Mustafa Kemal Paşa ve arkadaşları, yokluk içinde verdikleri Milli Mücadeleden sonra bugünkü Müstakil Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini nasıl kurduklarını anlatan bir metin hazırladım. Yeni Anayasayı Hazırlamakla Görevli Komisyonun sayın üyelerine hem e-mail ile hem de posta ile gönderdim. Maksadım, Atatürkü, Türk milleti için yaptıklarını ve milliyetçilik anlayışının ne olduğunu hatırlatmaktı. Gönderdiğim metin şöyle:
Yeni Anayasayı Yapmakla Görevli Komisyonun Üyesi Sayın Milletvekilim, 


ATATÜRKÜN TÜRKLÜK VE MİLLİYETÇİLİk ANLAYIŞI VE ÖZELLİKLERİ


Birinci Dünya Harbini bitiren Mondros Mütarekesi imzalandığı günlerde Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Suriye ve Irak Cephesini müdafaa eden Yıldırım Orduları Grup Komutanlığı yapıyordu. Yanında Kolordu komutanı olarak vazife gören sınıf arkadaşı Ali Fuat Paşaya şu sözleri söyler:
Ali Fuat, bu devletin çöküşünü, Anadoluda Türk milletine dayalı milli bir devlet kurmak suretiyle önleyebiliriz. Onun için halkımızı buralardan göç ettirip Anadoluda toplayalım ve mücadelemize öyle devam edelim. Milli Mücadeleyi veren, sivil-asker, herkes tarafından benimsenen bu fikirle, yani Türk milletine dayalı bir milli devletin kuruluşu için mücadele verilmiştir.Türk milletinin temsilcilerinin oluşturduğu TBMMnin aldığı kararlar ve Mustafa Kemal Paşanın önderliğinde, yokluk içinde verilen onurlu bir mücadeleden sonra zafere ulaşılmış ve bu devlet kurulmuştur. Kuruluş fikri ile birlikte, bu mücadeleyi veren insanların çoğunluğunu Türk milletinin teşkil etmesi nedeniyle bu devlete Türk Devleti denmiştir. Balkanlarda, Kafkaslarda ve Orta Doğuda, düşman saldırısından büyük acılar çeken ve çoğunluğu Türk olan Müslüman kardeşlerimizAnadoludaki Türk kardeşlerine sığınmışlardı. Bu kardeşlerimizin de katkılarıyla verilen mücadelede düşmanlarımız yenilmiş ve zafer kazanılmıştı. Yokluk içinde kazanılan zaferden sonra kurulan bu devlete hiç kimse niçin Türk Devleti deniyor diye itiraz etmemiştir. Çünkü itiraz edecek bir neden yoktu. Cumhuriyetin ilanından sonra Cumhurbaşkanı seçilen Türklüğü ile gurur duyduğunun ifade eden Mustafa Kemal Paşa, Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Devletini kuran halka Türk milleti denir açıklamasını yaparak, bu devletin kuruluşuna katkıda bulunan bütün kardeşlerimizi kucaklamış ve onların Türk milletinin ayrılmaz birer parçaları olduklarını söylemiştir. Ayrıca, Türk milletini oluşturan insanların etnik kökenine bakmadan devletin anayasası ve yasaları indinde eşit hak ve hukuka sahip olmaları sağlanmıştır. Türkiye cumhuriyeti vatandaşı olan herkes bu ülkede istediği işi yapmış ve istediği makama gelmiştir. Vatanı haritadan silinmek ve kendisi esir edilmek istenen Türk milletinin, kendisine yardım eden kardeşleriyle birlikte kurduğu bu devletin adı Türkiye Cumhuriyeti, dili Türkçe, bayrağı ayyıldızlı bayrak, başkenti Ankara olan üniter ve laik bir hukuk devletidir. 
Atatürkün, Türk milletini cehaletten ve fakirlikten kurtarmak için verdiği mücadele ile yaptığı inkılaplar bizim çağdaşlaşma yolunda ilerlememiz için gerekli olan hayati hamlelerdi. Yaptığı hukuk reformu ile de çok partili demokratik bir hayatın zeminini hazırlarken siyasi, basın ve akademik özgürlüklerimizi başta olmak üzere bütün özgürlüklerimizi doğru kullanmamızı, hukukun üstünlüğüne inanmamızı istemişti. 
Atatürkün milliyetçilik anlayışına gelince: 
Türk milleti tarihi boyunca, sahip olduğu hukuk ve hayat görüşü nedeniyle, ilişkide olduğu veya yan yana yaşadığı insanların inancına ve kültürüne saygılı davranmıştır. Şovence bir tutum içinde olmamıştır. Çok okuyan ve Türk milletini ve tarihini iyi tanıyan büyük Atatürk, milliyetçilik konusunda şu açıklamayı yapmıştır: Biz öyle milliyetçileriz ki, bizimle işbirliği yapan bütün milletlere hürmet eder ve saygı duyarız. Onların milliyetlerinin bütün gereklerini tanırız. Bizim milliyetçiliğimiz her halde bencil ve gururlu bir milliyetçilik değildir. Bu açıklamasının arkasından da Türk milliyetçiliğini şöyle tarif etmiştir: Türk milliyetçiliği, ilerleme ve gelişme yolunda ve milletlerarası temas ve münasebetlerde, bütün çağdaş milletlere paralel ve onlarla bir uyum içinde yürümekle beraber, Türk toplumunun özel karakterini ve başlı başına bağımsız kimliğini korumaktır.
Milliyetçiliği, millet sevgisi, millete güvenme ve milleti yükseltme aşkı olarak kabul eden Atatürk, genç nesillerin mutlaka bu duygu ve düşünce ile yetiştirilmesini istemiştir. İster Milli Mücadele yıllarında, ister Cumhuriyet kurulduktan sonra Atatürk, söylediği bütün sözlerinde ve hareketlerinde daima millet ve vatan sevgisini esas telakki etmiştir. O bu konuda şöyle demiştir: Millet sevgisi kadar büyük sevgi yoktur. İstiklal Harbinde ben de milletime ettiğim bir takım hizmetler olmuştur, zannederim. Fakat, bunlardan hiçbirini kendime maletmedim. Yapılanın hepsine milletin eseridir dedim. Aranacak olursa doğrusu da budur. Mazide sayısız medeniyet kurmuş bir ırkın ve milletin çocukları olduğumuzu ispat etmek için, yapmamız lazım gelen şeylerin hepsini yaptığımızı ileri süremeyiz. Bugüne ve yarına bırakılmış daha birçok büyük işlerimiz vardır. İlmi araştırmalar da bunlar arasındadır. Benim arkadaşlarıma tavsiyem şudur: Şahsımız için değil, fakat mensup olduğumuz millet için elbirliği ile çalışalım. Çalışmaların en büyüğü budur.
Atatürkün milliyetçiliğini, yani vatan ve millet sevgisini ve bu sevgi ile ülkesini ve halkını her alanda yüceltme ülküsünü en iyi aksettiren ifadeler, 1933te söylediği Onuncu Yıl Nutkunda yer almıştır. Onun bu tarihi konuşması, bir nevi Türk milliyetçiliğinin manifestosu olmuştur (Onuncu Yıl Nutku bu çalışmanın sonunda ek olarak verilmiştir).
Türk milliyetçiliğinde esas olan milli karakterin teşekkülü ve milli birlik ve bütünlüğün sağlanması meselesidir. Atatürkün Türklük ve Milliyetçilik Anlayışı konulu çalışmamızda bütün delilleri ile izah ettiğimiz Türk milliyetçiliğinin özelliklerini şöyle sıralayabiliriz:
a- Türk milliyetçiliği dine saygılıdır, fakat dine dayalı siyaset de yapmaz. Türk milliyetçiliği, dine hürmeti, din ve vicdan hürriyeti ile dini hoşgörüyü Türk milletinin en büyük hasletlerinden biri olarak kabul eder. Tarihi boyunca Türk milleti, birlikte yaşadığı insanların dinine ve kültürüne gereken saygıyı gösteren yegane millet olmuştur.
b- Türk milliyetçiliği sosyalist (komünist) değildir. Türk milliyetçiliği, insan hak ve hürriyetlerini yok eden, mutlak eşitlik adına her türlü baskı ve terörü mubah gören, özel mülkiyete ve şahsi emeğe karşı düşman olan sosyalizme yani komünizme tamamıyla zıt bir düşünce şeklidir. Milliyetçilik prensibi sosyal adalete, devletin kutsallığına, kanunlar çerçevesinde ülke ekonomisini daima hak ve adalet içinde ileri götürmeye yer veren, vatandaşın kendi emeğinin mahsulü olan mülkiyete sahip olma yolunu güden bir görüştür. 
c- Türk milliyetçiliği ırkçı değildir. Atatürkün bütün kalbiyle benimsediği ve inançla savunduğu Türk milliyetçiliği nasyonal-sosyalistlerin ırkçı yaklaşımını kesin şekilde reddeder. Zira Atatürk, ortak geçmişe, tarihe, ahlaka, kültüre sahip bulunan; milletimizin ortak ideallerini benimseyen, kaderlerini Türk milletine bağlamış olan bütün Türk vatandaşlarını Türk kabul etmiştir. Cumhuriyetin kuruluşundan sonra yeniden hazırlanan 1924 Anayasasının 88. maddesinde Türkiye ahalisine, din ve ırk farkı olmaksızın, vatandaşlık itibariyle, Türk denir ifadesi kullanılarak Türk milliyetçiliğinin ve Türk kavramının bir ayrıcalık gütmediği vurgulanmış, yasalar karşısında herkesin eşit haklara sahip olduğu belirtilmiştir. 
d- Türk milliyetçiliği çağdaşlaşmayı emreder. Atatürk, Türk milliyetçiliğinin Batı medeniyetinden faydalanarak çağdaşlaşma yolunda ilerlediğini sık sık konuşmalarında belirtmiştir. Nitekim O, bu konuda yaptığı açıklamalarından birinde şu sözleri söylemiştir: Büyük davamız, en medeni ve en rahata kavuşmuş millet olarak varlığımızı yükseltmektir. Bu, yalnız kurumlarında değil, düşüncelerinde temelli bir inkılap yapmış olan büyük Türk milletinin dinamik idealidir. Bu ideali, en kısa bir zamanda başarmak için, fikir ve hareketi beraber yürütmek mecburiyetindeyiz. Bu teşebbüste başarı, ancak, süreli bir planla ve en rasyonel tarzda çalışmakla mümkün olabilir. Bu sebeple okuyup yazma bilmeyen tek vatandaş bırakmamak, memleketin büyük kalkınma savaşının ve yeni çatısının istediği teknik elemanları yetiştirmek; memleket davalarının ideolojisini anlayacak, anlatacak, nesilden nesile yaşatacak fert ve kurumları yaratmak; işte bu önemli ilkeleri en kısa zamanda temin etmek, Milli Eğitim Bakanlığının üzerine aldığı büyük ve ağır mecburiyetlerdir. İşaret ettiğim ilkeleri, Türk gençliğinin kafasında ve Türk milletinin bilincinde daima canlı bir halde tutmak, Üniversitelerimize ve Yüksek Okullarımıza düşen başlıca vazifedir.
e- Türk milliyetçiliği demokratik fikirlere dayanır. Atatürk arkadaşlarıyla birlikte, Milli Mücadeleyi yöneten Türkiye Büyük Millet Meclisini 23 Nisan 1920de açtığı zaman yegane parolası Hakimiyet kayıtsız şartsız milletindir olmuştur. Yani O büyük insan, kuruluşu için mücadele ettiği yeni devletin temelinde, Türk milliyetçiliği ile birlikte egemenliği bir şahısta, yani Padişahta değil, millette olacağını açık bir şekilde ifade ederek, Türk milletinin yaşam tarzının demokrasi içinde olacağını belirtmiştir. Atatürk, demokrasi fikrini ortaya atmakla kalmamış, aynı zamanda demokrasi fikrinin gerçekleşmesi için bizzat çalışmalar yapmıştır. Bir taraftan çok partili hayata geçme denemeleri yaptıran Atatürk, diğer taraftan da ülke aydınlarına yönelik yaptığı konuşmalarla demokrasinin güzelliklerini ve faydalarını anlatmaya çalışmıştır.
Not: Atatürk, halk idaresi ve demokrasi olan Cumhuriyet ile demokrasinin vazgeçilmez unsuru olan Laiklik konuları hariç diğer prensiplerinin tartışılabileceğini ve yeni fikirlerle geliştirilebileceğini söylemiştir. Eğitim alanında gençlerimize, günün ve çağın ihtiyaçlarına göre bilgi verilmesini, fikri hür, ilmi hür ve vicdanı hür nesiller yetiştirilmesini istemiştir. İktisadi kalkınmada ise, özel teşebbüsün mutlaka yer almasını, Türk kanunlarına uymak şartıyla yabancı sermayenin de gelmesini istemiş ve bütçenin cari açık vermemesi için dikkat edilmesini istemiştir. Anayasada Atatürkün bu fikirlerinin zikredilmemesi hem tarihi gerçeklere, hem de vicdanlara aykırıdır. Cumhuriyetimizi kuran ve çağdaşlaşmada büyük mesafeler katetmemizi sağlayan bu büyük insana milletçe vefa borcumuz vardır. Tarihe vefasız bir millet olarak geçmeyelim. Unutmayalım ki, bugün yapılan yanlışları da doğruları da ileride tarihçiler mutlaka yazacaktır.
En derin saygılarımla. 
Prof. Dr. Mehmet Saray 


***


Yeni Anayasayı yapmakla görevli Komisyonun sayın üyeleri bu metni aldıklarını lütfedip bildirdiler. Kendilerine teşekkür ederim. Ümit ederim tarihi gerçekleri anlatan bu metnin gereğini yaparlar. Fakat izin verirlerse komisyonun saygıdeğer üyelerine ve onlara talimat verenlere şu hatırlatmayı yapmak isterim: Yeni bir devlet kurulurken yeni bir anayasa yapılır. Dünyanın her tarafında olduğu gibi, Atatürk ve arkadaşları da böyle yapmıştır. Sizler, yeni bir rejim, yeni bir devlet mi kuruyoruz? Bunun için mi yeni bir anayasaya ihtiyacınız var? Yoksa 2003 yılında Avrupa Parlamentosu Türkiye Raportörü Arie Oostlanderin raporunda belirttiği Atatürk ideolojisinin Türkiyenin AB üyeliği hedefine uymadığını belirten sözlerinden dolayı mı Anayasadan Türk ve Atatürk adlarını çıkarmak istiyorsunuz? Lütfen şu soruma açık kalplilikle cevap verin; Atatürk ve onun fikirleri ile Türk adını yeni anayasadan çıkarmak suretiyle Türkiyeyi nereye götürmek istiyorsunuz? Bu ülkeyi bu kadar mı az seviyorsunuz? İktidar partisini yönetenlerin bitmeyen başkanlık hırsını tatmin etmek ve terör örgütünün seçtirdiği sözde milletvekillerinin kabul edilemez isteklerini gerçekleştirmek için ortaya koyacağınız anayasayı, ülke nüfusunun yüzde yetmiş beş ile yüzde seksenini oluşturan ve ben Türküm diyen insanların kabul edeceğini mi zannediyorsunuz? Türkiyeden ve Türk milletinden ne istediğinizi açıkça söyleyemez misiniz? Lütfen, Türk milletinin milli birliğini daha fazla bozmayınız. Mevcut anayasanın üçte ikisi zaten değişmiş durumda. Anayasanın ilk dört maddesi ile 66. Maddesine dokunmadan yeni anayasayı yapamaz mısınız? Basına sızan bilgilere göre, Türk vatandaşlığı tanımını Türkiye vatandaşlığı olarak değiştirmek istiyormuşsunuz. Türk adını nasıl inkar edebilirsiniz? Siz hiç Fransada Fransız yok Fransalı var, Almanyada Alman yok Almanyalı var, İngilterede İngiliz yok İngiltereli var dendiğini duydunuz mu? O ülkelerin insanları ve devlet adamları hiç böyle bir şey düşünebilirler mi? Dünyayı, lütfen kendimize güldürmeyelim.

kaynak: yg.yenicaggazetesi.com.tr

----------

